# Significance of icons in LRMobile interface



## camner

Mobile Operating System: iOS 11.2.1
Desktop Operating System: MacOS 10.13.2
Exact Lightroom Version (Help menu > System Info): LR Classic CC 7.1


 
What is the significance of the three icons with photo counts below each of the albums (which are synced via Adobe Cloud to two different iPhones)?  For example, in the album "from iPhone 8" there is rectangle with a count of 1,286, a rectangle with a checkmark with a count of 306, and a rectangle with an 'X' with a count of 0.  What is that information telling me?  (Looking up the interface on the Adobe website I could only find interface screenshots that gave album names but without those three icons and counts)


----------



## johnbeardy

Those are the Pick flags - unpicked, picked, rejected.

You can tap with two fingers to cycle hide other icons, or display them again.


----------



## camner

johnbeardy said:


> Those are the Pick flags - unpicked, picked, rejected.
> 
> You can tap with two fingers to cycle hide other icons, or display them again.


Thanks, John, for answering a simple question that I couldn't find the answer to in the Adobe docs, though I've got to believe it's there somewhere.


----------

